# Mini Wood Gloat - Lyptus



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

I got home today and found a nice dense heavy package at my doorstep. My 1st thought was, I don’t remember ordering anything this big and heavy. The UPS label says “Woodworkers Source”… Wait, did I order wood and just forget about it? Nah,,, Oh wait. My two friends who knit (we always exchange woods items for knitted items) said to look out for something in the mail. Could this be their doing? It must be. I rip into the box and find 8 great boards of Lyptus. It’s a craft pack which means I now have a good 10 bd ft of this stuff to play with! Needless to say I was thrilled and excited at the same time! I brought it down into the basement and snapped some quick pics: 



















Here’s a board with some mineral spirits… 










My two friends Kara and Pam are great! Not only do they act as an ear when I need some creative input but they are also two of the best humans I’ve ever run across. I see some Lyptus wood things in their near future ...

BTW, I know nothing about this wood besides the fact that it looks great and it comes from Brazil. Some hints on working with it would be great. Along with suggestions on what to start making with it…


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Here is some info on Lyptus off the Rockler Web site. I have used Lyptus and it machines well and can be used for anything you can think of.

A natural, sustainable hybrid of Eucalyptus grandis and E. urophylla, Lyptus thrives in the warm climate of Brazil, permitting harvest in approximately 15 years as opposed to 50 to 70 years in colder regions. These colorful woods make dramatic accents, edgings and inlays.

Grown on highly productive plantations, interspersed with reintroduced indigenous trees to preserve native ecosystems.

Wood characteristics include excellent workability, machining properties, density, finish tolerance and overall strength.

Wood is kiln-dried, planed and dressed on both faces for consistency and dimensional stability.

Uniform moisture content of 6 to 8 percent.

Available in three thicknesses from Rockler: 25/32", 1-1/8" and 1-3/4".

* Lyptus compares favorably to hardwood maple in terms of density, strength and technical properties, and has an appearance similar to that of cherry and mahogany. The superior quality and remarkable beauty of Lyptus make it the ideal hardwood for furniture, cabinets and architectural millwork.*

Lyptus premium hardwood is a fully sustainable and renewable resource. Grown in the warm climate of Brazil, carefully nurtured Eucalyptus trees produce long lengths of clear wood that is carefully harvested and processed.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

That's great. It's always nice to get some new lumber - especially as a gift.

I've never worked with Lyptus, either, but it looks nice.


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Can't wait until we see what you do with it.

Which Incra do you have again? Sorry, I forgot.

Steve Bolton


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Incra Ultra... I highly recommend it! Go buy 2 of them!


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I actually think they don't make them anymore. Now I think you buy the original or an LS. Could be wrong. Do you think you use the .001 feature much?

SB


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Nick, I purchased some a few months ago. It works well with our tools and finishes very nice.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

S Bolton said:


> I actually think they don't make them anymore. Now I think you buy the original or an LS. Could be wrong. Do you think you use the .001 feature much?
> 
> SB


Yup I do.. It comes in handy when opening a dado. I can dial it in for an exact cut. Look on Amazon. They still might have some...


----------



## Ausrob (Aug 24, 2008)

I think "lyptus" is in fact a plantation grown version of a timber we call Tasmanian ********. This has been grown on plantations in several parts of the world including Brasil as a structural timber. You should find it good to work with, though heavy to carry about. The finish should come up as a "Salmon pink" colour. Sands, saws and routes well.


----------



## Pagan Wizard (Nov 24, 2008)

S Bolton said:


> I actually think they don't make them anymore. Now I think you buy the original or an LS. Could be wrong. Do you think you use the .001 feature much?
> 
> SB



I found one here for $199

www.woodpeck.com/ultra.html


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Pagan Wizard said:


> I found one here for $199
> 
> woodpeck.com/ultra.html


best $199 you will ever spend!


----------



## Pagan Wizard (Nov 24, 2008)

I already have access to a Sommerfeld Router Table. What differences are there between the one discussed here and the Sommerfeld?


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Ausrob said:


> I think "lyptus" is in fact a plantation grown version of a timber we call Tasmanian ********. This has been grown on plantations in several parts of the world including Brasil as a structural timber. You should find it good to work with, though heavy to carry about. The finish should come up as a "Salmon pink" colour. Sands, saws and routes well.


Actually *Lyptus is a hybrid of two species of *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eucalyptus*tree, Eucalyptus grandis and Eucalyptus urophylla*. 

_Lyptus is a trademark name for the hybrid of the two_
_
*Tasmanian ********* is _ _*Eucalyptus Globulus *and is not a hybrid. 



_


----------

